# You Know You Play Too Much Rubiks Cube (thread)



## TK 421 (Jan 19, 2011)

YKYPTMRC for short.


YKTPTMRC i cube at my bathroom.

Continue this


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 19, 2011)

Isn't there a website with hundreds of these?
I think Lucas Garron created it, but I could be wrong.

Edit: Here it is:

http://cube.garron.us/misc/too_long.htm


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 19, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Isn't there a website with hundreds of these?
> I think Lucas Garron created it, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Edit: Here it is:
> ...


 
This version is on a forum, which people can discuss about


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 19, 2011)

Perhaps you should come up with a title that is an actual English sentence?


----------



## rishidoshi (Jan 19, 2011)

not gonna comment on whether or not this thread shud exist or watever... 
jst going with the (initial) flow...
I turn off my bedroom lights and turn on Mobile flash light and solve while sleepin in bed. So that when i start to fall asleep i dont have to get out of bed to switch off the lights. (oh and crazy shadow gets casted on the wall. HUGE shadow. feel like making a video of that shadow solve) oh god i clearly do the "YKYPTMRC" thing lol

Edit: saw garron's page. good stuff


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 19, 2011)

You know you don't play enough Rubik's Cube when... you actually say "playing Rubik's Cube."


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 19, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> YKYPTMRC for short.
> 
> 
> YK*T*PTMRC i cube at my bathroom.
> ...


 You know to people time must really care.
You know you play too much rubiks cube I cube at my bathroom.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 19, 2011)

Cubing in the bathroom can be an incredibly rewarding experience.
Specially if you pull a PB just as that 2 minute push came to an end.


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 20, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> Cubing in the bathroom can be an incredibly rewarding experience.
> Specially if you pull a PB just as that 2 minute push came to an end.


 
LOL'ed 


YKYPTMRC when you spend more than 100$ on cubes/accesories


----------



## theace (Jan 20, 2011)

YKYPTMRC when random people greet you on trains and say "Could you please teach us, sir?"


----------



## alkanova (Jan 20, 2011)

theace said:


> YKYPTMRC when random people greet you on trains and say "Could you please teach us, sir?"


 
lol... and when they get on their knees and ask " Please make me your disciple, master, I'll do anything!"...I could imagine rows and rows of disciples — just like martial arts — and you pass through correcting their movements while they're repeating the holy ancient moves passed down from our ancestors, the moves that are said to hold the secret and the key to the solution, OUR SALVATION, we call them...."ALGORITHMS". 

I think this would make a good trailer for a movie XD...~~ok let's make a movie! There would be lots of action and suspense, the journey to the top. He has to defeat the masters of BLD solving, OH, FMC...etc. and the solution turned out to be using Petrus...and doing a 44 degree turn before starting..( Ok that last part was uncalled for)


----------



## RaresB (Jan 20, 2011)

You know you cube too much when you get blisters on the tip of your index finger from doing u's too much.


----------



## Litz (Jan 20, 2011)

When you make a post like this:



alkanova said:


> lol... and when they get on their knees and ask " Please make me your disciple, master, I'll do anything!"...I could imagine rows and rows of disciples — just like martial arts — and you pass through correcting their movements while they're repeating the holy ancient moves passed down from our ancestors, the moves that are said to hold the secret and the key to the solution, OUR SALVATION, we call them...."ALGORITHMS".
> 
> I think this would make a good trailer for a movie XD...~~ok let's make a movie! There would be lots of action and suspense, the journey to the top. He has to defeat the masters of BLD solving, OH, FMC...etc. and the solution turned out to be using Petrus...and doing a 44 degree turn before starting..( Ok that last part was uncalled for)


----------



## Dylan (Jan 20, 2011)

When your on the train (cant be bothered to do the letter thing) and i did my 7x7 before this guy did his 2x2 and i got it yesterday


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 20, 2011)

Please rename this to "you know you cube too much". The name makes me :fp


----------



## Toad (Jan 20, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> Please rename this to "you know you cube too cube". The name makes me :fp


 
I'm guessing you meant to say too much...?


----------



## Forte (Jan 20, 2011)

stop making threadssssssssssssss


----------



## Dene (Jan 21, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> This version is on a forum, which people can discuss about


 
There have been at least two other versions. I think they might have been merged though.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 21, 2011)

When you register to Speedsolving/TwistyPuzzle.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 21, 2011)

Dylan said:


> When your on the train *(cant be bothered to do the letter thing) *and i did my 7x7 before this guy did his 2x2 and i got it yesterday


...when you use 41 keystrokes instead of 9.
I lol'd when I tried to read the title


----------



## Dylan (Jan 21, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> ...when you use 41 keystrokes instead of 9.
> I lol'd when I tried to read the title


 
i cant belive you counted Lol.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 21, 2011)

YKYPTMRC when you spent over $250 at cubesmith.com last year. (I actually did)


----------



## D4vd (Jan 21, 2011)

You know you play too much "Rubik's cube" when it's got the most play counts on your itunes


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 21, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> YKYPTMRC when you spent over $250 at cubesmith.com last year. (I actually did)


 
what? just for stickers?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 21, 2011)

cube-o-holic said:


> YKYPTMRC when you spent over $250 at cubesmith.com last year. (I actually did)


 
Actually this may mean you don't cube enough. You may be too concerned with getting good hardware and not enough with actually practicing.

Besides, BACK IN MY DAY I would color in the stickers after the top protection layer peeled up and the actual color layer wore down to a white on a storebought with sharpies and cover it with tape(to act as a new 'protection layer' of course). Bam, a whole new set of stickers.


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 21, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Actually this may mean you don't cube enough. You may be too concerned with getting good hardware and not enough with actually practicing.
> 
> Besides, BACK IN MY DAY I would color in the stickers after the top protection layer peeled up and the actual color layer wore down to a white on a storebought with sharpies and cover it with tape(to act as a new 'protection layer' of course). Bam, a whole new set of stickers.


 

YKYPTMRC when YOU make your own stickers lol


----------



## FoxWolf (Jan 21, 2011)

YKYPTMRC when you wake up and you were sleeping with one or more rubik's cubes.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jan 21, 2011)

YKYPTMRC when you don't want to see an unsolved cube


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 21, 2011)

FoxWolf said:


> YKYPTMRC when you wake up and you were sleeping with one or more rubik's cubes.



I sleep with my main 3x3x3




The Bloody Talon said:


> YKYPTMRC when you don't want to see an unsolved cube




True




YKYPTMRC when you go to the restaurant you always ask for one extra menu for a momentary mat


----------



## mr. giggums (Jan 21, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Actually this may mean you don't cube enough. You may be too concerned with getting good hardware and not enough with actually practicing.
> 
> Besides, BACK IN MY DAY I would color in the stickers after the top protection layer peeled up and the actual color layer wore down to a white on a storebought with sharpies and cover it with tape(to act as a new 'protection layer' of course). Bam, a whole new set of stickers.


 
This reminds me when I had my storebought one and only one green stickers wore down completely to white. I colored it green with a sharpie but that soon wore down to because I didn't have tape on it. So instead I just wrote green on it with a pen. I did get lots of comments form non-cubers most of which were "but you didn't fix it". But thanks for the tip with the tape.

OT: YKYPTMRC when you post in this thread.
YKYPTMRC when your friend start asking you if you got any new cubes recently.
YKYPTMRC when your mom tells you that the clicking is so annoying atleast 2 times a day.
YKYPTMRC when the only youtubers you are subscribed to are cubers.


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 21, 2011)

YKYPTMRC when you want to kill the guy who made this http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Rubix_cube (13+ content)


----------



## Evan_Frame (Jan 21, 2011)

YKYPTMRC When you have 6 kinds of lubricant at the house: 5 for your cubes, 1 for you.


----------



## Cubing321 (Jan 21, 2011)

Evan_Frame said:


> YKYPTMRC When you have 6 kinds of lubricant at the house: 5 for your cubes, *1 for you.*


 
<Insert my avatar here O.O>


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 21, 2011)

TK 421 said:


> YKYPTMRC when you want to kill the guy who made this http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Rubix_cube (13+ content)


 
I like this known solution to the cube from that page (despite the grammar problems):


> First join a math team competing in the American Regions Math League Then you must find Macky in the contest. From here the path splits. You can either become a crazed fangirl and take pictures with him until he solves it for you. You can cause him to repetitively lose the game until he just solves it for you.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 21, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Actually this may mean you don't cube enough. You may be too concerned with getting good hardware and not enough with actually practicing.



I have a fairly large collection considering I bought my 1st cube in sep 09 (around 150 puzzles) and resticker Alot of them when they turn up. All the 2x2 - 5x5 that get used in my house have tiles so they probably contribute to a fair chunk of that number.

I probably solve around 100 cubes a day.


----------



## TK 421 (Jan 22, 2011)

YKYPTMRC when 30% of your browser history is TP/Speedsolving


----------



## Nestor (Jan 24, 2011)

PatrickJameson said:


> Actually this may mean you don't cube enough. You may be too concerned with getting good hardware and not enough with actually practicing.


 
Theres this thing called cube collecting... but you might also be right.


----------

